# HP LaserJet p2015 leaving black streaks down the left side of page



## Carbs2k (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi there this is my first post, so here goes. In my office one of the p2015s has been leaving vertical black lines down the left hand side of the page. I have already tried the following. 1) Running the cleaning utility. 2) cleaning the paper path with canned air and an alcohol swab 3) changing the toner cart 4) replacing the transfer roller... all with no success :upset: . Attached is a pdf scan of some of the pages with the last one being one of the cleaning pages ignore the lines going down the center as these are not on the physical page itself. The only thing left that I can think of would be the fuser itself. Any ideas?


----------



## Carbs2k (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone??


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

I had this problem with a different model, turned out the reflector mirrors needed cleaning, also doesn't hurt to clean the corona wire.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you refilling the cartridges with toner? If so, the waste reservoir may be full and needs emptying. I don't know the Laserjet 2015 but you may need to cut a hole in a strategic place to be able to empty the waste toner powder. 

(Actually I save it and recycle it however that is not to be recommended!)

I have a Laserjet 1200 and get at least 3 refillings of aftermarket toner before I need to replace the cartridge (cartridge = £45, refill tone = £13...) Saves money ...


----------



## Carbs2k (Dec 4, 2009)

It seems the problem was indeed the fuser. The sleeve was damaged and was leaving those streaks on the page.


----------

